# Suche Root Server



## DJ-Enzo (9. September 2006)

Hallo ich suche einen Root Server.

Ich habe for eine Homepage zu machen wo Leute die Musik machen ihre Songs dort zum Download anbieten können und sich selber oder ihre crew auch vorstellen können mit einigen Fotos und Musik. Naja ich hatte mal einen Guten Root Server gefunden bei server4you aber den gibt es jetzt nicht mehr.


Was suche ich eigentlich.

1. Er sollte 2x80GB haben
2. Er sollte nicht mehr wie 50€ kosten + 10€ sind Okay.
3. Er sollte kein Traffic haben.
4. Mehr wie eine Domain sollte er auch haben.
5. Guten Support.

Das war es auch schon ich danke schonmal im voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
DJ-Enzo


----------



## {m-d} (9. September 2006)

guck mal auf http://webhostlist.de/


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. September 2006)

> 3. Er sollte kein Traffic haben.


 
Also nicht ans Internet angeschlossen sein ?

Jede Firma die dir "Unbegrenz Traffic kostenlos" anbietet hat irgendwo in ihren AGB einen Haken versteckt, auser die Leitung des Servers ist auf 2Mbit/s oder soetwas reduziert (das wäre aber auch ein Haken finde ich )
Oftmals kommt dann wenn der Traffic dem Anbieter zu hoch wird irgendwann eine gewaltige Rechnung ins Haus geflogen.
Ich würde von solchen Angeboten die Finger weglassen.


----------



## DJ-Enzo (10. September 2006)

vileicht gehe ich zu 1und1 da habe ich Unbegrenztes Trafficvolumen. Ab 250GB Wird aber die  Anbindung mit 10 MBit/s statt sonst 100 MBit/s, gestellt. Freischaltung auf 100 MBit/s Ihrem Control-Center möglich, keine Mehrkosten für Traffic). Preise inkl. MwSt. 

kosten 69€


----------



## Flex (10. September 2006)

Schau doch sonst mal bei Strato vorbei. Einer der fähigsten "großen" Serveranbieter meiner Meinung nach und hat einen freundlichen Support...


----------



## DJ-Enzo (10. September 2006)

danke Strato hat sogar 2 x 160GB

und es gibt E-Mail Postfächer nur leider finde ich nicht den Menge


----------



## Flex (11. September 2006)

Hast du dich schon einmal mit der Thematik eines Rootservers auseinandergesetzt?
Bei einer solchen Frage vermute ich, eher ein Nein...


----------



## HerrSchmidt (23. November 2006)

vielleicht auc mal bei Firstdedicated und Hetzner nachschauen, die haben derzeit günstige Server.


----------

